
Expecting Data from Theranos, Lab Experts Get New Product - pliny
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-08-01/theranos-presents-new-product-instead-of-data-backing-old-device
======
noahmbarr
Classic redirection. Nice move.

While no one should be OK with Theranos' historic missteps, I applaud a
startup taking both business AND massive scientific/technical risk. They have
everything to prove at this point.

